# Do you kiss your children on the lips?



## OliveMartini

Ok so first off can I say I do NOT want this to go unpleasant. I just want to know your own views, not your views of other's views lol.

I recently read a thread in second tri about a woman asking if people thought it was acceptable to kiss your child on the lips. The woman herself was unsure.

This in itself SHOCKED me. Let alone some of the other comments.

I never even gave it a second thought till it was mentioned on this site. What is more natural than kissing your own child? How can you be worried about kissing your child and it being classed as sexual?? That just completely threw me. When my daughter runs up to me and gives me a great big sloppy kiss, am I suppose to push her away and scold her? Or should I be looking around to make sure people don't take it the wrong way?!

To me, kisses are a sign of affection. Be it sexual with your partner, or loving with a child or family member.

While I do appreciate some people are brought up differently, ie. kissing on the cheek/forehead and not on the lips, I would like to know what you natural parents think.


----------



## Kaites

I think I saw that other thread too and it kinda threw me too because I never in a million years thought of kissing your own child as anything sexual either. So yeah, Emma and I will often give each other a little peck on the lips and I'm pretty sure I did the same with my mum. I've noticed that DH tends to only kiss her on the forehead though.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Always!

It's wierd to me that people might find it wierd :shrug:


----------



## J_Odhran

I wouldn't think twice about kissing my LO, he's my baby and he loves puckering up and making cute noises so I'll give him one :kiss:

Although he's getting brave, if he's naughty he will immediately come over puckering up, shower me with kisses and hugs.. They learn young eh xx


----------



## Sam292

I kiss him on the lips all the time, its how I was bought up and seems completely natural to me! I think so many people worry about what people might think in these politically correct days.

Lately he has been trying to stick his tongue in my mouth though which I'm not so keen on- think lots of dribble coming at you...


----------



## chuck

yeah, Dewi kisses me so hard he generally kisses my teeth LOL


----------



## OliveMartini

Now this is better reading... 

DD does the same thing! When she's done something naughty she instantly comes running over to me and smooches the life out of me :rofl:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I kiss my daughter a thousand times a day on the lips. She kisses me a big sloppy kiss too, no quick peck :rofl:

My OH, and his grandparents who live with us, also kiss her on the lips all the time.


----------



## chuck

Worrying about kissing your own baby/child on the lips because it might be arousing or sexual is the same as worrying your little boy has got a stiffy when he's only a month old or what ever.

<facepalm>

Some people are so silly they worry about the wrong things.


----------



## Kess

I haven't seen the other thread, but I won't be kissing this baby on the lips. All over his face, every fingertip and up his arm after playing Round and Round the Garden, sure, on his little toes and his belly, no problem. He certainly won't be lacking for affection, I'm a very physically affectionate person. But, for me, kissing on the lips is something only for DH and me. That doesn't come from worrying what other people think, it's just the way I was brought up. My Mom and Dad only ever kissed each other on the lips, and we kids never lacked affection. My family were never worried about other people misinterpreting natural normal parental affection or similar - e.g. there was/is no nudity taboo in my immediate family, my Mom or Dad wandering round naked from bathroom to bedroom, or in the kitchen to eat breakfast if the bathroom wasn't free yet, or whatever, was perfectly normal. I think the lack of kissing on lips may have been down to both parents occasionally have cold sores, so to avoid us getting the virus we never kissed on the lips. But I don't know, maybe it started generations before - I never saw my Dad kiss my Nan on the lips either.

I do automatically feel it's a little odd when I see non-romantic pairings kissing on the lips (e.g. my DH kissing his mom on the lips), but I know there's nothing in it and try to control my internal reaction.


----------



## 17thy

Of course I kiss my baby on the lips. She's my baby!!! And if you think its going to turn you on or something that's just something wrong in your mind. :/ Its completely innocent. What better way to show your love. :)


----------



## punk_pig

I always kissed my Mum and Dad on the lips but it became more uncomfortable for me once I began kissing other people in a sexual way. But I kiss my baby on the lips and I'm not uncomfortable and it makes her smile!


----------



## 17thy

Of course I'd like to add when they are older and it does become awkward I'm not gonna force it at all. But right now, she's 7.5 months old. WHAT is the harm? None. :)


----------



## angelstardust

I try not too not because its sexual (wtf?) but because its pretty gross with all that snot and she does proper open mouthed, wet tounge slobbery ones. 

I don't kiss the boys full on the lips now they are older, its cheeks and foreheads. But I am very grossed out by mouths in general. Its not a place I often want to kiss, I don't often kiss DH on the lips much as I love him, mouths are just gross. My worst nightmare is being a dentist and infact, I think dentists are weird for wanting to look at mouths.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yep I do. My older boys, 6 and 8 have kind of stopped on their own though my oldest does sometimes most of the time it's a kiss on the cheek or forehead now


----------



## binxyboo

no, because it is gross. Not from a 'sexual' point of view, but from a dribbly snotty point of view.
I have no issue kissing him on the lips if he wasn't so drooly.


----------



## J_Odhran

I also get the teeth kiss and drool rolling off my chin, he's a real gentleman though, he wipes it off :lol:


----------



## Eternal

there is nothing better than when my 18 month old runs up to me and give me a kiss! :D what could be seen as wrong by that?


----------



## OliveMartini

Exactly!

It's the cutest thing when I get a kiss the minute my DD wakes up!


----------



## lozzy21

Yes i do, i get open mouth with snot and slaver and with tongue too :rofl:

But i only kiss her and OH on the lips, every one else gets a cheek.


----------



## blahblahblah

I only think twice because since having LO I've been averaging one cold per month. I love it when he wants to give me kisses though, so I just try to avoid the wet bits!


----------



## Aunty E

TBH I would prefer it if she didn't try to kiss me on the lips. She's pretty firm about it when she wants to and grabs the side of my head, but I can normally give her a cheek to kiss and she likes kissing my hand. I don't think there's anything wrong with it, I'm just not all that comfortable with it.


----------



## xemmax

I've seen this topic discussed before and I found it shocking too. I was brought up kissing my parents on the lips and I kiss Oliver on his. He's my baby, I kiss him from his head to his toes and I don't find it perverse in the slightest!


----------



## aragornlover8

My mom kisses me on the lips still, and honestly it's how I was raised so I'm fine with it. There's nothing sexual in it at all, and I've kissed Alex on the lips a few times. The only reason I'm reticent to do it is because of the risk of thrush. I'm just a worrywart like that. :shrug:


----------



## Lover

xemmax said:


> I've seen this topic discussed before and I found it shocking too. I was brought up kissing my parents on the lips and I kiss Oliver on his. He's my baby, I kiss him from his head to his toes and I don't find it perverse in the slightest!

^ WSS.

I was kissing LO on his face & mouth earlier and he was giving me the biggest smiles, he loves it :cloud9:


----------



## T-Bex

I do, but I have to admit, because it NEVER happened in my family, I did find it a bit weird to start with. But she keeps planting them on me, and I have no inclination to upset her by making her back off. And the more I think about it, the more I realise I shouldn't have a problem with it.

I think it's all just upbringing...


----------



## surprisemummy

aww im so jealous :( my lo HATES being kissed anywhere ! x


----------



## Cloberella

I kiss my baby on the lips because he's my baby! 

It is a bit gross when he slobbers though!


----------



## OliveMartini

I was brought up with NO kissing or hugs whatsoever. As a child I remember hating giving hugs and kisses. to family members when saying hello and goodbye. Cuddles were out of the question. They always made me feel sooo uncomfortable. 

But I have been kissing my DD on the lips, finger, toes, you name it from the word go! It never felt uncomfortable or weird. It was just 100% natural.


----------



## Rose_bud

I absolutely kiss on the lips, its never occurred to me that some think its wierd! I'm sure in the future Maddie won't want to do it anymore and that's fine but right now I love m kisses!


----------



## moomin_troll

i love my zane kisses! i kiss him all over his face including on the lips, and i also kiss him in public. i couldnt care less what people think but ive never got any bad reaction as of yet n if i do they will regret it

my mums oh gets zane to kiss him on the lips and that pisses me off because hes not even family! i did tell my mum to make him stop so ile be having a word about this again


----------



## Jibber Jabber

I do, about a 1,000,000 times a day, he's my son and I adore him and when he gets kisses he smiles and giggle. That is all I want - to make him smile and happy. It's not sexual, it's loving.


----------



## cleckner04

I kiss Emma on the lips all the time. At least once a day I ask her for a kiss. And any other time I can get ahold of her I'm smothering her with kisses and hugs. I love her, it's how I show my affection. I'm the same with my DH. :shrug: 

I think when she starts to be uncomfortable with it, than I'll stop. But for now, she loves the attention. :D


----------



## hattiehippo

I love Tom's wet sloppy open mouthed kisses and I wish he did them more often but he's not a very kissy little boy at the mo. He does like blowing kisses though so I get lots of those.

I kiss him all over and I am always kissing his neck and head when we have cuddles. I don't see any problem with showing your love through kisses and IMO anyone who thinks kissing your child on the lips is wrong because it could be sexual is seriously not right in their head.

I don't remember really any cuddles or kisses when I was growing up - it just wasn't what my parents did and I want Tom's life to be very different to that. I would love him to want to come for kisses and cuddles when he's older but obviously it has to be on his terms and him be comfortable with it.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Absolutely. I have no issues with doing it either, I do it wherever. If she asks me for a kiss I don't say no, not ever, she's my baby. Why would I do that? :wacko:


----------



## New2Bumps

Kate&Lucas said:


> Always!
> 
> It's wierd to me that people might find it wierd :shrug:

Me too! Ridiculous!


----------



## aragornlover8

Cloberella said:


> I kiss my baby on the lips because he's my baby!
> 
> It is a bit gross when he slobbers though!

:haha: I love how baby kisses are really just open-mouthed slobber fests. Cutest thing ever.


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes getting clever if i ask for a kiss and he doesnt want one he will open his mouth as wide as he can and goes for me lol

when he says he doesnt want a kiss thats fine because i always ask. the first time he kissed me i cried my eyes out lol


----------



## SBB

Oh my god I never even considered that anyone would find it weird!! I do it all the time, and will do until he's a bit older and doesn't want to! 

X x x


----------



## Kitten

I kiss him on the lips. I don't remember my parents ever kissing me on the lips but it's never occurred to me not to do it with him, I've just never giving it any thought. I don't kiss anyone other than DH or LO on the lips though and I don't kiss on cheeks etc. in general anyway.


----------



## laura_jayne

This has really disturbed me. Kissing your child is the most natural thing in the world! I dont understand how people can link their children kisses to intimate kisses. I think thats more weird!


----------



## moomin_troll

laura_jayne said:


> This has really disturbed me. Kissing your child is the most natural thing in the world! I dont understand how people can link their children kisses to intimate kisses. I think thats more weird!

its just like breastfeeding, some make out like that is sexual :dohh:


----------



## modo

T-Bex said:


> I think it's all just upbringing...

I agree with this. I don't because my parents never did. I don't judge anyone who does :shrug:


----------



## bky

Yes, though I kind of don't like it when she drools or snots in my mouth. She kisses me back all slobbery with her mouth open. I mean, that would be the only reason I'd try and avoid it. :haha:


----------



## Surreal

For me, I was raised kissing my dad on the lips as a tiny girl, but now with my little boy, I don't kiss on the lips(Though he gets mauled with kisses all over his face! :lol:). It's not that I find it sexual or anything, but since I work with the public on a regular basis, I'm always afraid of passing him a cold, or someone in my family doing so and I know saliva is a good transmitter. Can give plaque to babies that way, too. So, I suppose you can call me a germaphobic, in that sense. :haha:

Mind you, I don't judge others that choose to. I'm a "live and let live" kinda gal. :)



moomin_troll said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> This has really disturbed me. Kissing your child is the most natural thing in the world! I dont understand how people can link their children kisses to intimate kisses. I think thats more weird!
> 
> its just like breastfeeding, some make out like that is sexual :dohh:Click to expand...

I was actually scared that when I BFed LO for the first time, it would feel sexual to me. Never realized my body would naturally know the difference. :blush:


----------



## moomin_troll

Surreal said:


> For me, I was raised kissing my dad on the lips as a tiny girl, but now with my little boy, I don't kiss on the lips. It's not that I find it sexual or anything, but since I work with the public on a regular basis, I'm always afraid of passing him a cold, or someone in my family doing so and I know saliva is a good transmitter. Can give plaque to babies that way, too. So, I suppose you can call me a germaphobic, in that sense. :haha:
> 
> Mind you, I don't judge others that choose to. I'm a "live and let live" kinda gal. :)
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> This has really disturbed me. Kissing your child is the most natural thing in the world! I dont understand how people can link their children kisses to intimate kisses. I think thats more weird!
> 
> its just like breastfeeding, some make out like that is sexual :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually scared that when I BFed LO for the first time, it would feel sexual to me. Never realized my body would naturally know the difference. :blush:Click to expand...

to me there is nothing sexual about a baby sucking milk out of my chest till it hurts lol also breastpads and feedig bras arent sexy haha
ive never been huge on my boobs being using as something sexual anyway but soon as i became pregnant i really didnt want my oh near my chest. so i felt the difference before i even fed.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I kiss LO on the mouth, was just raised that way.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I kiss LO on the mouth... when she doesn't think it's a game and tries to bite me :lol:

DH on the other hand, was raised not to because they think your baby will get thrush if you do so, so he has only a couple of times because she's kissed him :cloud9:


----------



## PinkyPonk

I dont find it weird that some people dont want to kiss on the lips but I do find it weird that people would find it sexual :S

I always give Eve kisses although only on the lips when she kisses me every morning I go into her room stand at her cot and say "kisses mwahmwahmwah" and she leans in and gives me a lovely little kiss on the lips and then giggles, she thinks its really funny to kiss me :haha:
any other time and its kissing on the cheeks, head and arms and fingers, I love filling her with big fat kisses :D


----------



## littlestar

moomin_troll said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> This has really disturbed me. Kissing your child is the most natural thing in the world! I dont understand how people can link their children kisses to intimate kisses. I think thats more weird!
> 
> its just like breastfeeding, some make out like that is sexual :dohh:Click to expand...

I was wondering when breastfeeding would appear in this thread.

we love kisses here, and like others have said, i find it weird that others would be weird about it

coming back to breastfeeding, kisses play an essential role in raising the immune system with each kiss you exchange a small amount of body fluid - especially those lovely slobbery ones. a mothers reaction to the kiss is to load her milk with antibodies to fight any unfriendly bacteria etc that the baby may be carrying, same goes for planting kisses all over their body, if you kiss their hands and they might have touched something which could be harmful the mothers body has the same reaction.
this is natures version of the kiss of life.
https://www.suite101.com/content/how-mothers-can-build-babys-immune-system-a164024 
(i just googled breastfeeding kisses immunity there's over a million results)


----------



## Cloberella

That's really interesting Littlestar, it makes perfect sense too.


----------



## Kess

laura_jayne said:


> This has really disturbed me. Kissing your child is the most natural thing in the world! I dont understand how people can link their children kisses to intimate kisses. I think thats more weird!

For some of us that don't kiss on the lips, it's not that we link kissing kids on the lips with intimate kisses, in the sense of finding the idea of kissing kids on the lips sexual or something or worrying that we'll get turned on if we do so, it's more that one type of kiss is linked in my head as "for family" and one is linked in my head as "for a lover" and one is linked as "for friends". It's like... I wouldn't wear a matching ring on my third finger of my left hand with anyone other than DH, not because doing so would make that other person my husband or make me feel the same way about them as I do about DH, just because that's a characteristic of being married in my culture. In my (family) subculture, kissing on the lips is characteristic of being in a romantic relationship. I wouldn't judge anyone who thinks differently, I know we all have slightly (in some cases very) different family subcultures, same as I wouldn't assume in another country that two people wearing similar rings on that specific finger were married since I know some cultures use a different finger for the wedding ring, and others only the wife wears a ring, and some don't wear rings at all.

Tbh some posters are bordering on being quite harsh to people who feel like me. If some people who don't kiss on the lips are going "Ew, that's sexual, how could you do that?!" then fair enough to turn around on them, but please don't include those of us who simply choose not to kiss on the lips for our own reasons with no judgement on you.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I kiss her on the lips. I can't say why anyone would think it's wrong to do this.


----------



## aliss

I used to but now he has sharp front teeth and thinks it's funny when I say "OUCH"! I do sneak one when he's half asleep but never when awake.


----------



## kelly2903

i kiss lilly every single day ong the lips big fat smooches lol she loves kissing me although i had to draw the line when she stuck her tongue in my month and she said thats what they did on the tv ha ha ha ha i told her little girls dont kiss like that its just on the tv lol but i kisses her fat little belly i kiss her feet her arms her legs its not sexual i love her i could eat her up i love her that much is that weird lol


----------



## Charliemarina

Kate&Lucas said:


> Always!
> 
> It's wierd to me that people might find it wierd :shrug:

^^wat she said lol :flower:


----------



## NuKe

at least 50 times a day!!!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yup sure do, several times a day! DH is Italian, it's common to kiss your kids/parents on the lips. It's not sexual, lips are multipurpose, so are kisses. It's not a open mouth tongue kiss for goodness sakes.


----------



## kittycat18

When I was growing up, my parents cuddled and kissed me all the time. I am sure as a child my parents would have kissed me on the lips but when I got older it became the cheek or forehead. My dad still cuddles me and gives me a kiss on the cheek and when I visit my grandmother I give her a hug when I leave and wee quick kiss on the cheek and she gives me one back. I have nothing against kissing on the lips and I remember me and my brother doing it when we were children and even with my cousins :haha:

When I have my baby I will be smothering them with kisses every single day including kisses on the lips. When they get older though and don't like it anymore then they will be attacked with cheek kisses! :D


----------



## kmac625

Dh and I kiss Clara all over all the time, including on the lips. It's never occurred to me to not kiss her on the lips. However, if other people aren't comfortable doing so with their babies it's fine by me. Not my baby, not my concern. As long as they are getting lots of affection I don't think not being kissed on the lips will make a difference.


----------



## laura_jayne

Kess said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> This has really disturbed me. Kissing your child is the most natural thing in the world! I dont understand how people can link their children kisses to intimate kisses. I think thats more weird!
> 
> For some of us that don't kiss on the lips, it's not that we link kissing kids on the lips with intimate kisses, in the sense of finding the idea of kissing kids on the lips sexual or something or worrying that we'll get turned on if we do so, it's more that one type of kiss is linked in my head as "for family" and one is linked in my head as "for a lover" and one is linked as "for friends". It's like... I wouldn't wear a matching ring on my third finger of my left hand with anyone other than DH, not because doing so would make that other person my husband or make me feel the same way about them as I do about DH, just because that's a characteristic of being married in my culture. In my (family) subculture, kissing on the lips is characteristic of being in a romantic relationship. I wouldn't judge anyone who thinks differently, I know we all have slightly (in some cases very) different family subcultures, same as I wouldn't assume in another country that two people wearing similar rings on that specific finger were married since I know some cultures use a different finger for the wedding ring, and others only the wife wears a ring, and some don't wear rings at all.
> 
> Tbh some posters are bordering on being quite harsh to people who feel like me. If some people who don't kiss on the lips are going "Ew, that's sexual, how could you do that?!" then fair enough to turn around on them, but please don't include those of us who simply choose not to kiss on the lips for our own reasons with no judgement on you.Click to expand...


If you read what the original poster said, i quote "What is more natural than kissing your own child? How can you be worried about kissing your child and it being classed as sexual??" 

I was simply responding to this comment. I was not making a dig at anyone who doesn't kiss their child on the lips. Its personal choice after all.


----------



## sausages

I absolutely kiss both of my kids on their lips, cheeks, bellies, backs, fingers, toes, heads, bums etc! I couldn't not kiss on the lips, but i guess that's how i was rought up. My mum and dad still give me kisses on the lips all the time when we say bye or night night or whatever. 

DS finds it hilarious when i go "OM NOM NOM NOM NOM" and kind of eat his mouth. :lol: DD now instructs everyone on who should be kissing who. She's so bossy!


----------



## silver_penny

We kiss on the lips all the time! Only time I don't is when I have a cold sore. :shrug:


----------



## lindsayscoob

Oh, I can't say I'd ever thought about it, I just kiss her and my older daughter (who is nearly 8 and still loves kisses) on the lips. My hubby does to, and even though he's not dad to my eldest he kisses her on the lips to. It was a long time before he did, and it was her who initiated it. And both our families kiss both girls on the lips. I've never had an issue with it, it never crossed my mind to be worried, and to be fair if i did we'd be as far away from whoever caused me to worry, and they'd never be in our life again.


----------



## moondrops

I tend to kiss her on her cheek/forehead more often than on her lips, if i did kiss her on the lips i would probably get covered in dribble :D i have no problem with me and my OH doing so, however i am wary of other people kissing her lips and have asked other people to avoid kissing her there and kiss her on the cheek instead, i think it's because i'm abit of a germ freak but all my family and OH's were fine with this xx


----------



## GypsyDancer

I dont think of it as sexual, but to me, kissing on the lips is something i would only do with my partner..ive never kissed my family on the lips but thats just my upbringing..

also im abit iffy about oh and his mum kissing lo on lips as they get coldsores..i also try to be careful of lo catching colds from us so kissing on the lips is a no for us...

i wouldnt be offended or think its wrong of anyone else to do with their own children though..maybe when lo is old enough to come and kiss me he might do it himself..:shrug:


----------



## Jaxvipe

I dont have a child yet, however I'm 23 and i still kiss my mom on the lips.


----------



## Kess

laura_jayne said:


> Kess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> This has really disturbed me. Kissing your child is the most natural thing in the world! I dont understand how people can link their children kisses to intimate kisses. I think thats more weird!
> 
> For some of us that don't kiss on the lips, it's not that we link kissing kids on the lips with intimate kisses, in the sense of finding the idea of kissing kids on the lips sexual or something or worrying that we'll get turned on if we do so, it's more that one type of kiss is linked in my head as "for family" and one is linked in my head as "for a lover" and one is linked as "for friends". It's like... I wouldn't wear a matching ring on my third finger of my left hand with anyone other than DH, not because doing so would make that other person my husband or make me feel the same way about them as I do about DH, just because that's a characteristic of being married in my culture. In my (family) subculture, kissing on the lips is characteristic of being in a romantic relationship. I wouldn't judge anyone who thinks differently, I know we all have slightly (in some cases very) different family subcultures, same as I wouldn't assume in another country that two people wearing similar rings on that specific finger were married since I know some cultures use a different finger for the wedding ring, and others only the wife wears a ring, and some don't wear rings at all.
> 
> Tbh some posters are bordering on being quite harsh to people who feel like me. If some people who don't kiss on the lips are going "Ew, that's sexual, how could you do that?!" then fair enough to turn around on them, but please don't include those of us who simply choose not to kiss on the lips for our own reasons with no judgement on you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you read what the original poster said, i quote "What is more natural than kissing your own child? How can you be worried about kissing your child and it being classed as sexual??"
> 
> I was simply responding to this comment. I was not making a dig at anyone who doesn't kiss their child on the lips. Its personal choice after all.Click to expand...

My first paragraph was aimed at your post (and similar ones) and I was just trying to explain how some of us do sort of link kissing on the lips to intimate kisses without seeing kissing kids on the lips as sexual. You said you didn't understand, so I was trying to explain. It wasn't a dig at you.

My second paragraph wasn't specifically at you, it was at the tone that some posters have taken, I just felt it was bordering on going a little far into, "Well kissing kids on the lips is normal and anyone who doesn't obviously has issues and is weird" kinda territory. It was meant as a friendly heads-up to people to please think about how their posts might seem. Maybe I'm being over sensitive (I blame the pregnancy hormones!) but some did come across like people who don't kiss their kids on the lips must not do so because they're worried about feeling sexual if they do, or something.


----------



## samface182

i kiss DS on the lips 100 times a day. and i will do, until he doesn't want me to anymore! i remember when DS was a few days old, and i kissed him on the lips, OH went 'eew, you kissed him on the lips?' i replied, of course i do! :shrug:

now he kisses him on the lips all the time! :haha:


----------



## Elphaba

I kiss Xavier on the lips. I don't go out of my way to but just kiss his face and head generally, so yeah some of them are on the lips.

Don't think DH kisses his on the lips though.


----------



## MamaBird

My husband and I kiss our baby girl on the lips, she's our baby...she comes from us, I don't see anything more natural. Plus her "kisses" right now are so cute! lol I wouldn't however kiss someone else's child on the lips.


----------



## MamaBird

samface182 said:


> i kiss DS on the lips 100 times a day. and i will do, *until he doesn't want me to anymore*! i remember when DS was a few days old, and i kissed him on the lips, OH went 'eew, you kissed him on the lips?' i replied, of course i do! :shrug:
> 
> now he kisses him on the lips all the time! :haha:

I think that is a fantastic point. I will kiss my baby on the lips until she doesn't want me to anymore. Obviously forcing kisses isn't right...IMO.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Of course I kiss my children on the lips! It's the most natural thing in the world!


----------



## Strawberrymum

yup until im pushed away hehe! 

maybe it could be something to do with ones upbringing to think this could be weird.


----------



## moomin_troll

zane uses kisses to try and get what he wants lol 

if he wants chocolate cake he will creep up to me and kiss me and say mummy......which he must of got off his dad but his dad would want beer not cake lol

zane was at his granmas last night so came home today and the first thing i did was pick him up have a sqeeze and a big fat kiss.

its my natural reaction. and yes i was bought up that way, using alot of affection.
where as my oh was bought up in a very cold environment so when we started dating he wasnt big on affection to begin with but i soon changed that and he was always kissing zane


----------



## Lyndz

I kiss Bella on the lips all the time, i love her big sloppy kisses even when she has baby morning breath. She's recently learnt to pucker her lips and understand what a kiss is, so most morning i wake up with her kissing me on the lips. 

I don't understand why people would find it wierd/sexual. There is nothing more natural than kissing your child.


----------



## bubbles123

If he would let me I would! He loves his hugs but is not into kisses. If he could say 'oh Mum!' he would! X


----------



## Srrme

I do, and so does OH. There's nothing wrong with it, and it's not sexual in any way whatsoever -- whoever thinks it is has issues. :nope:


----------



## Blob

I have to say I'm not a huge lip kisser not for any reason at all just I kiss her nose first and cheeks because they are so cuuuuuuute ha ha! I do kiss them both on the lips though it's just not the first place I do :rofl:


----------



## helen0403

I try not to kiss the kids on their lips as it may cause infection in a new born


----------



## winegums

Wow I've never heard this before, I personally find it so, so sad.

We usually just kiss all over nose, lips, cheeks mainly but also hands, feet, tummy etc.

When I'm doing a front carry I kiss his head about every 5 minutes lol!


----------



## ummar

I kiss my son on the lips all the time and don't see it how it can be seen as sexual in any way but I do worry about passing on germs to him.


----------



## vespersonicca

Here's another aspect to consider although I find myself kissing my little guy all the time anyway. Caries bacteria that causes cavities isn't naturally present in the mouth of a baby. They get it from adults. Here in Finland they say you should do your best to avoid spreading caries by not licking baby's spoon, kissing mouth, putting fingers in your mouth, etc until age three. I'm pretty sure LO has it already though... I can't resist that sweet little chubby face! :D


----------



## Pixxie

The only reason I don't most of the time is because of the dribble! I was never kissed on the lips as a child so I was a bit unsure at first but it's a totally natural sign of affection


----------



## charbaby

I think even the idea of it is stupid!
My kids always kiss me everyday and i would never turn my face,
A kiss is supposed to be on the lips :kiss::kiss:


----------



## modo

I should point out that if Bobby ever did kiss me and it was on the lips I would never turn away. I just wouldn't do it myself.


----------



## lynnikins

i wasnt brought up kissing adults on the lips when i was a child therefore its not natural to me the one aunt and uncle who did we ( my sisters and i ) feel were creepy and we didnt like it we avoided it , we knew kisses on the lips to be something shared between lovers and as natural and normal in those circumstances. Hence i dont tend to kiss my sons on the lips, i do kiss them plenty though and not kissing their lips isnt a reason why i should be labled as "weird" or anything else its just not natural to me , I dont have problems with parents who do and my OH kisses our sons on the lips but I try to encourage our sons to kiss people on the cheek esp as they are such affectionate children i dont want them kissing strangers on the lips! i seriously nearly punched a guy the other day ( he is my OH's half sisters half brother no blood relation to me or the children ) who leaned in to kiss my son because he is effectively a stranger to my children.

i dont mind OH kissing the boys on the lips but i choose not to do it myself and encourage them to kiss me and their other relatives on the cheek or forehead instead and i dont see anything wrong with that even if its purely for hygine reasons alone


----------



## Rachel_C

helen0403 said:


> I try not to kiss the kids on their lips as it may cause infection in a new born

Really?!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Rachel_C said:


> helen0403 said:
> 
> 
> I try not to kiss the kids on their lips as it may cause infection in a new born
> 
> Really?!Click to expand...

only if you have herpes simplex (an actual cold sore). In fact in this case it an even be dangerous to kiss a newborn, but that would affect any kisses on the face, not just the mouth. It's a very contagious virus and the newborn's immune system might struggle to fight against this.


----------



## Rachel_C

fluffpuffin said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helen0403 said:
> 
> 
> I try not to kiss the kids on their lips as it may cause infection in a new born
> 
> Really?!Click to expand...
> 
> only if you have herpes simplex (an actual cold sore). In fact in this case it an even be dangerous to kiss a newborn, but that would affect any kisses on the face, not just the mouth. It's a very contagious virus and the newborn's immune system might struggle to fight against this.Click to expand...

I knew that, but 'infection' in general sounds a bit overcautious to me :wacko:, like you're forgetting where a baby comes from :lol:


----------



## RaspberryK

It had never occurred to me to not kiss my baby on the lips, I always kissed my Parents, Aunties, Grandparents on the lips. My nephews and some of my friends babies/young children when they're leaving will often go for a big hug and kiss straight on the lips. 
x


----------

